# Irritating day, in an irritating week, from a long irritating recovery...



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Not sure whats wrong, but I was doing well in recovery and could notice great improvement as months went by. Now I am coming up on my 7th month with this and I just feel like I am not recovering at all anymore. I haven't had a good last few days and I started getting that out of body feeling again and feeling super spacey when I drive.

Today I went to the store and got really anxious. Everything I looked at seemed to twinkle under the annoying store lights. I felt so stupid and spacey like I didn't know what I was looking for or doing. Just walking around like an idiot zombie space out of my mindless mind. My vision is terrible everything is unclear and snowy looking. I have had a headache for the last 2 days with little relief.

In the last few months I have gained about 10 extra pounds that I am trying to lose now. I have been working out more and I am not sure if that is helping my DP any. It seems to almost make it worse, but I am not just going to allow myself gain extra weight. Maybe I am pushing myself to much with the exercise? I also have had some caffeine in the recent weeks which I don't think have helped, but I am now cutting out.

Other than that I am not sure what I am doing wrong or changing to make me have a bad week or even stop my recovery. I have still been taking various supplements. I just want a clear head again! I have all these new hopes, plans and dreams and I feel like I can't do any of them because of this shit. I would do anything to go back to normal! I just want to lay in my bed and cry, but I know it wont help any...


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm sorry lovely. I know exactly how you feel. You are dealing with a lot in your personal life still and that would make sense that the dp is worsening while you are trying to deal. It could also be the weather change. Are you taking your d and b vitamins? My doctor told me to take 2000 to 3000 iu daily of vitamin d and then I take 1 ml a day of the sub b complex. It might not help with the severity of the dp but it does make a huge difference on my mood and makes me weather the dp better.


----------



## RockinCelery (Nov 13, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Not sure whats wrong, but I was doing well in recovery and could notice great improvement as months went by. Now I am coming up on my 7th month with this and I just feel like I am not recovering at all anymore. I haven't had a good last few days and I started getting that out of body feeling again and feeling super spacey when I drive.
> 
> Today I went to the store and got really anxious. Everything I looked at seemed to twinkle under the annoying store lights. I felt so stupid and spacey like I didn't know what I was looking for or doing. Just walking around like an idiot zombie space out of my mindless mind. My vision is terrible everything is unclear and snowy looking. I have had a headache for the last 2 days with little relief.
> 
> ...


Hey. I know what you mean, I have been making progress lately too and I too get these weird days where it feels like i'm stuck in a rut. I start focusing on the stuck feeling and start worrying that i'll never truly get there and the anxiety and spaciness come back but only for short periods as I force myself back out of that danger zone. My vision does go blurry and weird and DP/DR like but the less I focus on it the less it bothers me. And as for the headaches, absolutely yes, I get them too,really pressurised, hungover and sinusy like headaches, but things are definitley looking brighter, I get flashes of my old self more often now and I just keep moving to make it back to being me. Don't feel like you can't achieve your hopes and dreams as that is the biggest trick of DP/DR, it tricks you into thinking there is no hope and you can't do the things you want to, but you can and you have to believe that and keep powering through. Don't let yourself be tricked back into that vicious cycle again because you know you can get better, you have been making progress and it is possible.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks guys...yes I have been taking all the vitamins on Tommy's list. Things look blurry to me as similar that it does when you can see heat waves when its super hot outside. Anyone get that?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have had a lot of visual disturbance.. This time around magnesium and reflexology just worked wonders for me, most of the more physical aspects disappeared very shortly after starting both. I don't know what my reflexologist does, she's a weird woman, but it just works.. It's slow, but I'm so much better than I used to.
I You should try at least a couple of times. My vision tended to get worse from stress btw, even stress I didn't really know about until I looked back. I'd strongly recommend you get someone to talk to, and talk about other things in your life besides dp.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

york said:


> I have had a lot of visual disturbance.. This time around magnesium and reflexology just worked wonders for me, most of the more physical aspects disappeared very shortly after starting both. I don't know what my reflexologist does, she's a weird woman, but it just works.. It's slow, but I'm so much better than I used to.
> I You should try at least a couple of times. My vision tended to get worse from stress btw, even stress I didn't really know about until I looked back. I'd strongly recommend you get someone to talk to, and talk about other things in your life besides dp.


I went to counselling, but I have no insurance and just can't afford it. It was $80 each time! I would like to go back to the dr for my headaches, but I can't afford that either since I am up my ass in medical bills!


----------



## Fullmetal (Dec 8, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I went to counselling, but I have no insurance and just can't afford it. It was $80 each time! I would like to go back to the dr for my headaches, but I can't afford that either since I am up my ass in medical bills!


You said before that you felt like recovering, and now you have headaches, are they tension headaches ( I have the same problem)?
What kind of med. did you use to reduce the tension headaches?


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

I also had a period during the summer when I was improving but now during the autumn/winter it's like I'm back to square one. Frustrating. Oh, and don't exercise on an empty stomach, it puts your body in survival mode where it tries to burn as little calories as possible. Sumo wrestlers usually wake up at 7 in the morning, skip breakfast and exercise untill 11, then eat a ton of food and sleep for 4 hours. That's how they gain weight fast.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Fullmetal said:


> You said before that you felt like recovering, and now you have headaches, are they tension headaches ( I have the same problem)?
> What kind of med. did you use to reduce the tension headaches?


I have had headaches the whole time off and on. I get them when I am stressed anyway, but since DP I have had them the worst! I don't take any prescriptions I just take over the counter stuff and use this stuff on my head called head on. Also if its stress related if I pop a benzo it usually goes away, but I don't like doing that very often. My body has always been really sensitive to things which I why I guess I got DP in the first place...anyway I am back to doing a little bit better now. It seems over all I am getting better as time goes on, but still have terrible days once in awhile!


----------

